# Underground drain for sump pump



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is what you need.

Run solid pipe for at least 10' away from the house. The further you can run the solid pipe, the better off you are. Then transition to the perforated pipe. You want to dig the trench about 12" wide and about 8" deep for a 4" or 3" pipe. Make sure you have a downward slope away from the house even if this means you need to make your trench deeper. Line the trench with landscape fabic and then place about 2" of 2B drainage fravel in the bottom of the trench that will contain your perforated pipe. Place the pipe in the trench and cover with more gravel until about 2" below the finish grade. Pull the landscape fabric around the top of the pipe and then cover with dirt.

Here is the perf pipe at HD

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Advanced...rain-Pipe-Perforated-3520010/100211705?N=bv13

Here is the surface drain

http://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-4-in-Polyethylene-Pop-Up-Drainage-Emitters-with-Elbow-422G/100153624


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Those are good drawings! At least 3rd grade level ;-) 

If you have a full basement then what you're labeling as your foundation in your drawing is actually just your basement wall. Your foundation is below your wall and either in line with or just below your floor. (down in line with the sump pit) 

The problem I see with your drawing is that water is going to sit in the pipe from the point it goes into the ground all the way to the pop up. If you live in an area with cold winters that water near ground level will freeze. Depending on how often your pump runs this could create a problem. Our house pumps much more than our neighbors on either side, so there are many times when the temp is below 32 and the pump runs. 

If you live in a freeze area AND your pump runs a lot then I think you need to bury the pipe below your freeze line (prob 3ft or so) and have it exit your basement through the wall at the level its going to be buried. Only thing is I've never used one of those pop ups before so I don't know if water sitting in the pipe at that end would be in danger of freezing. Maybe someone else can chime in on that. If it could freeze then you've got to play w/ the idea of not using a check valve on your discharge line - which can potentially create problems with the pump kicking on & off due to the water in the pipe flowing back into the pit.


----------



## tommy83 (Sep 14, 2011)

So when you say run at least 10' of solid away from the house, do you mean above ground? Or can I go directly underground right outside the brick wall?


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

You can go directly underground. The idea is to get the water as far away as possible before you start letting it leech into the ground to prevent it from seeping back in. 

And Fetzer85 is correct, the water sitting in the pipe can freeze if not buried below the frost line. maybe a small hole drilled into the elbow of the pop up would let the standing water "leak" out when the pump is not running but when the pump is running the majority of the water would flow out the pop up.

You could also bury a drywell if you have the room. This is actually the best solution.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20503355,00.html


----------



## tommy83 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm ... Yea the sump pump is in the basement of a split level. The bottom half of the basement is below ground. What I outlined as foundation is the cement wall that goes from the floor up to the ground level. Is that just considered the basement wall? Sorry for the dumb question.

I live in Illinois, so freezing would probably be a problem. Ill start looking around the neighborhood to see if anyone else has done something similar.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

How often does your pump run? If not very often then freezing may not be an issue.


----------

